# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Sagem Boxes  08.09.2011, SagemEG_V19.7 released!

## mohamed73

*08.09.2011, SagemEG_V19.7 released!**What`s new?**- added direct unlock for new FW`s:**ZTE**- S315, EP-NP-SNPL-P108A29(S)V1.0.0B04;**- S318, EF-COD-CCT-P108A32(S)(H)V1.0.0B03;**- S318, E-ZM-ZAMTEL-P108A32FM(S)V1.0.0B01;**- S319, EF-COD-CCT-P108A32(S)(H)V1.0.0B03;**Mi Fone**- -Mi-206e_04.17.00:18.26.16:08.07.00:X3B_32_TIGO:ULC2G;**- -Mi-206e_04.17.00:18.26.16:08.07.00:X3C_G1028T:ULC2G;**- -Y300_04.17.00:18.26.16:08.07.00:X3B_32_ORANGE:ULC;**- added NCK calculating for some newest HUAWEI phones:*(also world first!)*- -HUAWEI_G1000_REL_C1.2BY01V01.04 - new;**- -HUAWEI_G1000_REL_C1.2BY01V01.04 - new;**- -HUAWEI_G1101_:ULC2GL;G1101MZTE3.P83.I24.30.00;*All other G1101 are supported via server based NCK calculation*- -HUAWEI_G1101_:ULC2GL;G1101MZE3.P55.I24.38.00  ;**- -HUAWEI_G1101_:ULC2GL;G1101MATE3.P48.I24.36.00;**- -HUAWEI_G1101_:ULC2GL;G1101MATE3.P100.I24.32.00;**- -HUAWEI_G1101_:ULC2GL;G1101MAT.P00.I24.27.00;* *SagDD support continues!*  
Good luck!  *SagDD Team*

----------

